# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Hormone pellets

## Giggle

Well I did it! I decided to get test and DHEA pellets implanted this week.
Just I case anyone is curious, the procedure is easy, the effects last for 3-5 months, and should provide therapeutic levels (not bodybuilding levels haha). I'm 56, so this should be so helpful with metabolism, cardiovascular, libido, and a ton of others.
Happy day!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Never heard of this....can I ask where they are located? same sides as oral protocol? insurance coverage? 




> Well I did it! I decided to get test and DHEA pellets implanted this week.
> Just I case anyone is curious, the procedure is easy, the effects last for 3-5 months, and should provide therapeutic levels (not bodybuilding levels haha). I'm 56, so this should be so helpful with metabolism, cardiovascular, libido, and a ton of others.
> Happy day!

----------


## kelkel

Very interested in how you feel on this! Keep posting.

----------


## Giggle

Hi GGR - they are implanted in the fatty area of the glute. Kind of upper/outer area. I hadn't heard either, but I do like the idea of a consistent dose. And not to have to worry about the oral route, and the liver.



> Never heard of this....can I ask where they are located? same sides as oral protocol? insurance coverage?

----------


## kelkel

Here you go GGR:

Testosterone Implant for Women - YouTube

----------


## Giggle

Thanks Kelkel. Mine did not go in quite that smoothly - she had to do some pushing at the end of the procedure that hurt like hell. Not enough lidocaine!
But by then it was almost done.
All in all - easy squeezy.



> Here you go GGR:
> 
> Testosterone Implant for Women - YouTube

----------


## Far from massive

I made up some "nibido™" equivalent for my roommate, she is 54 about a 1/3 ml every 2nd month seems to be very helpful and is pretty much pain-free.

----------


## Giggle

Interesting!
I like the name :->

----------


## Giggle

Hi All -
Today is the first time I've felt anything, but I do feel some extra energy today. Maybe a little stronger - I finally hit 125 for bench press, and I've been working for it for about 6 weeks.
Also, the pellet site is still sore when I turn over on it in bed. Not bad at all - it's just that I noticed.
I'll keep up the log for anyone who is interested.

----------


## kelkel

I'm real curious what this is going to do for you in 6 to 8 weeks or so...

----------


## ac guy

My wife had them years ago before she got MS. They worked great for her. More energetic, especially in the bedroom. Got to the point I was saying no mas lol.

----------


## Giggle

Oh my hunny would be so happy.
I've never heard him say no mas!
Thanks AC Guy



> My wife had them years ago before she got MS. They worked great for her. More energetic, especially in the bedroom. Got to the point I was saying no mas lol.

----------


## snowblowjoe

I thought pellets were extremely dangerous and dumb to use. So I'm assuming this is prescribed pharma? What's the name of it and use? Cost brand name chemical name etc etc

----------


## Giggle

I hadn't heard that. Dumb to use? In what way?
Yes, they are prescribed, and implanted by my GYN under sterile conditions.
As I stated above, the are Test and DHEA - other than that I can't give you a brand name.

It's certainly not something I cooked up in my kitchen haha,

----------


## ac guy

If I remember correctly, my wife was prescribed by sotopelle. They used her blood work to determine the makeup of the pellet. She was low on test. Cost was around $500 for the pellet and insertion. 

http://www.sottopelletherapy.com

----------


## Lunk1

@Giggle, do you know what your test, DHEA, Estrogen and Progesterone levels were prior to the procedure? As I have explained numerous times on here that my wife went the orl route for test/estro and has been on them for 2 years now. Very successful. She said she feels things that she hadn't felt since she was in her late teens  :Wink:

----------


## Giggle

Hi Lunk -
I was surprised that she didn't do labs before the start - but she has ordered tests for 6 weeks in to treatment.
The orals were a big help to me too at the beginning - but this should be better they say. First off, there's the GI system and how much does it alter the dose. Second - this should give more consistent levels.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thank you!  :Smilie: 



> Here you go GGR:
> 
> Testosterone Implant for Women - YouTube

----------


## Lunk1

> Hi Lunk -
> I was surprised that she didn't do labs before the start - but she has ordered tests for 6 weeks in to treatment.
> The orals were a big help to me too at the beginning - but this should be better they say. First off, there's the GI system and how much does it alter the dose. Second - this should give more consistent levels.


Yes, we read up on the implants before choosing HRT. I can't remember what the determining factor was any longer as to why we were turned off by the pellets. I will have to read up some more. Please continue to update when you can.

----------


## Giggle

Feeling better!
It's been 2 weeks, and I'm definitely feeling more of a drive and intensity in the gym - and better in the bedroom as well.
Mostly it's kind of an "up" feeling. Lots of energy, and kinda bossy - like get out of my way or I'll run ya down haha.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Feeling better!
> It's been 2 weeks, and I'm definitely feeling more of a drive and intensity in the gym - and better in the bedroom as well.
> Mostly it's kind of an "up" feeling. Lots of energy, and *kinda bossy - like get out of my way or I'll run ya down haha*.


funny but I am kinda thinking you are a leader, with or without the pellets.  :Smilie:

----------


## Giggle

Well sorta.
My family says I'm Type A - I just laugh and shrug.

----------


## milord

Dear Giggle, 


may I ask you, how many pellets did you vgot inserted? Also how are you doing nowdays? Still on pellets?

ThankS

----------

